
Ask HN: What are the forums interesting and meaningful discussion is going on? - aryamaan
I find some of the subreddits interesting and similarly, few people write good answers on Quora. Those are of the kind which makes you think and you feel, you that wasn&#x27;t feeding junk-food to your brain (even if they weren&#x27;t on the topics you are not consciously interested in).<p>But most of the threads on these sites are filled with junk (though I will be first to confess, I spend a significant part of my day browsing them).<p>What are the sites where a majority of items and conversations are meaningful and people are not replying just the sake of it?
======
mtmail
[https://www.reddit.com/r/askscience/](https://www.reddit.com/r/askscience/)
is pretty strict. It's one of the heaviest moderated forums I've seen. At the
same time the question you're asking wouldn't be allowed because it's off-
topic. Can't have both.

------
jerf
Sturgeon's Law.

I've never seen such a thing beyond maybe a mailing list of single-digits of
people on a tightly focused topic. Picking the diamonds out of the rough is a
fundamental operation.

